# Waterfall and water portion of my paludarium.



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

I thought I'd post a picture of the water portion of my paludarium. And please no lectures on my frogs drowning. This is just a picture of half of the tank.

Tim


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

very very nice Tim. What is the "fall" made of? Or what is sticking out from the background that the water falls from?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

*wow*

Looks awesome!! When I have more space, I plan to do a paludarium myself. 

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

Very cool!!! 8) Could you put a post with the land portion and/or a full view? What are the dimensions for the seperate areas?


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I love that tank. I have seen pictures of it before. I printed out the picture and told my husband to make me a tank like that.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Looks cool. What size tank is it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2004)

yea it looks good when i saw it on kingsnake and it looks even better now. Probably the best tank i have yet to seen.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very nice, like the incorporation of the neon tetras. I have 2 African butterfly fish, but if a dart went for a swim, they may not come back out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2004)

very nice tank Tim!
you have plants in the water..what type of lighting do you use in your tank?

nick


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

hey that is real nice ... i am currently working on a design for a 55 gal that i have that includes a water feature as well!!! maybe you can help me out!... what temp do you have your water? how do you filter the water to keep it so crystal clear? you say its just half your tank what does the other half look like? thanx


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

That is awesome! I'll have to do that with my 125 gallon. half fish tank, half dart frog vivarium 8) Some archer-fish would look awesome spitting at fruit flys... :shock: I would probably put a mesh screen over the entire pond, just for protection for the darts, and leave a little "door" where i could open a part of the screen and feed the fish. unfortunately that would mean the archerfish couldn't spit flies into the water


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I would avoid Archer fish. They are a semi-agressive brackish water species, who require a pretty high salinity to be happy. Obviously the salt would be bad fro the frogs and your plants. Also archer fish are pretty agressive feeders and will attack anything that falls in the water. I think small tetras or dwarf killifish species make better tankmates.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

When I do my next tank, I'm going to have a water section that's a few inches deep, and some female bettas in the water. A lot of FFs get in the water and the frogs don't pay any attention to them when they're floating around on top of the surface. The natural habitat of the betta is rice paddies, so they're built for shallow water. They'll eat the floating FFs and provide some extra color in the tank.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

yeah my plan was to have a "pond" section similar to what timviv has with some cardinals and hatchets (love to see the hatchets jump out of the water to catch Fruit flies!!!) and then have a small little shallow puddle to keep a betta!!! we'll see what happens... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

Not a lecture, but I am wondering, whats the general concensus on deep pools of water and dart frogs? Do some species handle it better than others? Its a great looking tank tho


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

bgexotics said:


> I would avoid Archer fish. They are a semi-agressive brackish water species, who require a pretty high salinity to be happy. Obviously the salt would be bad fro the frogs and your plants. Also archer fish are pretty agressive feeders and will attack anything that falls in the water. I think small tetras or dwarf killifish species make better tankmates.


 when kept with their own species, in a large tank, they are not agressive. also, archer fish can live in fresh, brackish, or saltwater. so they would do fine as freshys :lol:


----------

